# 98 Nissan Sentra Won't Start After Oil Change



## Newtracks (Mar 31, 2007)

I started the car right up ( it never had starting issues before ), backed it into the garage, jacked it up, change the oil & filters smooth as could be, no problems, jacked it down.

Turned the key and it just won't catch. It just keeps chugging away trying to start. Gas pedal normal, gas pedal floored. 

My only guesses are... 

A) I didn't prime the oil filter ( which I didn't even know what that was till this happened and I've been reading up on oil changes all night )

B) That sensor right next to the filter ( I'm not sure what that does )

C) Do I need to wait it out? Let the car sit for a certain amount of time?

Any other tips, tricks or suggestions about what I'm doing ( or did ) wrong?


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

I know these engines are bad about flooding if you only run the car a short distance. But trying to start it with the gas pedal on the floor should've worked. Try spinning it over a little longer with the throttle wide open. When it starts it'll be a little rough, but will clear out within a few seconds.


----------



## Newtracks (Mar 31, 2007)

nova73guy said:


> I know these engines are bad about flooding if you only run the car a short distance. But trying to start it with the gas pedal on the floor should've worked. Try spinning it over a little longer with the throttle wide open. When it starts it'll be a little rough, but will clear out within a few seconds.


I woke up this morning and did just that and after flooring it and letting it chug along trying to start for about 45 seconds, it finally caught.

Thanks a million Nova! 

I think I'm gonna leave it run now for a few minutes.


----------

